# PORTO | Public Transport



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Some more pics*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

----------


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

And construction work continues.......


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Great pics!


----------



## spsmiler (Apr 9, 2004)

Nephasto said:


> Yes, it's like a stadtbahn.
> However, in that 2nd picture looks like the stadtbahn share it's route with car traffic, which means it can be stuck in traffic.
> This doesn't happens in Oporto, because it never shares tracks with the cars. There are only road intersections with traffic lights allways green for the metro.


In Essen line U17 is an upgraded tram converted to light rail.

In the suburbs it mostly has its own tracks but there are a few places where the roads is not wide enough so it shares roadspace with the other traffic. 

At one location the trams / light rail vehicles cross a high bridge, and here too they share the road with the other traffic - but special traffic signals let them go first.

Nowadays this route uses "high floor" lrv's where passengers can enter without climbing steps - whilst this was good for people who need easy access it also meant that at least one tram stop had to be closed because it was not possible to build proper platforms.

btw, both the lrv's seen here originally came from London's Docklands Light Railway. They were sold to Essen because they did not comply with British safety standards for use in the underground tunnels built for the line to Bank. For Essen they were fitted overhead wire collection devices (pantographs) and at each end of the vehicle a cab for a driver (in London the DLR trains are driven by computers - this is not possible in Essen on lines which also use the roads with cars, lorries, pedestrians, etc!)

Simon


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

I like the design of this exit very much!


----------



## FK (Oct 24, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*NEW STATIONS*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

More photos soon.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Boas fotinhos...
:wink2:
Muito belo!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

that's so fantastic o porto metro!!!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Paulo é fantástico devias po-las no forum Tuga


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Nice, simple and neat.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

"I don't get tired of looking at these photos!!!! It's so beautiful!!!!" Words of a very, very proud portuguese...Myself!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

*Porto's metro system*

the biggest public construction project in the European Union. Only two lines are working at the moment, the rest is due to open before 2010.

this is how it's going to look like when work is completed..










the blue and the red lines are already in service.

_picture taken from the metro do porto official website_


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Sounds great but is Porto large enough to justify such an expensive system. Whey not LRT with sopme underground sections? 
How big is Porto? I thought it only had about a million.


----------



## MSPtoMKE (Sep 12, 2002)

It is LRT with underground sections. I guess i have a hard time believing this is the biggest in the EU. Big, certainly, but the biggest?


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

MSPtoMKE said:


> It is LRT with underground sections. I guess i have a hard time believing this is the biggest in the EU. Big, certainly, but the biggest?


Yes, it's LRT with underground section.
I also have a hard time believing it's the biggest construction project in EU. 
What about Madrid's metro expansions for example?


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

MSPtoMKE said:


> It is LRT with underground sections. I guess i have a hard time believing this is the biggest in the EU. Big, certainly, but the biggest?



it is what they say on ther official website:

http://www.metro-porto.pt/uk/

_The introduction of a light rail system in the Metropolitan Area of Porto is a true revolution in the field of transports and mobility in this Region.

For the citizens, more than a long yearned project, the Metro is a new concept of public transportation, an efficient, comfortable, safe and modern reality. *The Metro do Porto, being the largest investment in the transport sector currently underway in the European Union*, is, at all levels, an extraordinary motor of development for the Metropolitan Area of Porto and for the Country.

With its 70 km in length, 66 stations and 4 lines, the Metro do Porto network was designed thinking of the people and their commuting needs.

On the other hand, the Metro network associates speed and manoeuvrability with a strong urban and landscape renewal component, which, as you may realise, qualifies and values all the councils in this Region. Our entire urban environment is being transformed. A transformation towards quality and modernisation.

Here at Metro do Porto we value information and the contact with our fellow citizens and clients. We are also an enterprise that embodies the new technologies as an added value in communication. I invite you, therefore, to visit our website and get to know Metro do Porto from the inside.

Valentim Loureiro
President of the Administration Council_


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Nephasto said:


> Yes, it's LRT with underground section.
> I also have a hard time believing it's the biggest construction project in EU.
> What about Madrid's metro expansions for example?



why don't you watch tv? They keep saying that every time they talk about Porto's underground/Light Rail network


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

ssiguy2 said:


> Sounds great but is Porto large enough to justify such an expensive system. Whey not LRT with sopme underground sections?
> How big is Porto? I thought it only had about a million.


Porto Agglomeration is 1.2 million , but believe me, we NEEDED a mass transit system like this one. People who lived in the suburbs suffered a lot for many decades.


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Amazing! I wish Thessaloniki had one too


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

Good descriptions of the Porto Metro can be found at the following websites:

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/por/porto.htm
http://world.nycsubway.org/eu/pt/portometro.html

The Porto system is called "Metro" but it might be better described as "Light Rail" or "Light Metro". At least there is an underground section. The misapplication of the term "Metro" is not as egregious as Houston's MetroRail, which is a light rail system that runs entirely on city streets. Another US light rail system that uses of the word "Metro" in its name is Sanit Louis's MetroLink. The Saint Louis system has a grade-separated right of way and utilizes high level platforms, so it could qualify as a "Light Metro".


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

That makes more sence. Will the entire section be completly grade separated. Is it light rail in the European sence or rapid tranit LRT in the N.A. sence. 
Connected trains, ROW, large subway like stations, pedestrian overpasses and elevators like Calgary's CTrain? www.members.shaw.ca/lrtincalgary/ to compare.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

ssiguy2 said:


> That makes more sence. Will the entire section be completly grade separated.


only within the perimeter of the city itself. 
Within Porto (zones C1 , C2 and C6 in the map) it never crosses any roads, motorways, etc. It goes undergorund in the centre (zone C1).




> s it light rail in the European sence or rapid tranit LRT in the N.A. sence.
> Connected trains, ROW, large subway like stations, pedestrian overpasses and elevators like Calgary's CTrain? www.members.shaw.ca/lrtincalgary/ to compare.



like I said the stations in the historical centre of the city are all large "subway like stations". Try to find "Trindade" or "Bolhão" , for instance. It does look like an underground system in the centre. In the suburbs (Matosinhos for instance) it's much more like a tramway, crossing roads, and "bus-like" stations" if you know what I mean..


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

kostya said:


> Amazing! I wish Thessaloniki had one too


Thessaloniki is beginning construction of one:

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/the/thessal.htm
http://www.railway-technology.com/projects/greece/
http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/news/content.asp?aid=49864


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

I must say that even on the outher suburbs, the "metro" always has it's own right of way. It never needs to stops between station, regardless off the road trafic. Its completelly independant from road traffic. Just like german's Stadtbahns systems.



Pedrocid said:


> why don't you watch tv? They keep saying that every time they talk about Porto's underground/Light Rail network


I do whatch TV. But i know the media are not a good source for reliable information. 
Nor is the Metro do Porto website for this matter.
Call me a skeptic!


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Nephasto said:


> I must say that even on the outher suburbs, the "metro" always has it's own right of way. It never needs to stops between station, regardless off the road trafic. Its completelly independant from road traffic. Just like german's Stadtbahns systems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes! You're right! Sorry guys I forgot to mention this! The traisn always have right of xway whenever there's a junction. But, indeed, this only happens ouside of the city perimeter, being waht I said accurate within the city peremeter (ithre are no junctions within the city) thanks Nephasto for reminding us. 


I still think that it is plausible this is the biggest investment in the EU in public transports; I don't know the figures, and despite hating Valentim Loureiro (the president of Metro do Porto) he might actually be saying the truth .. if someone has the figures please show them, it's all I have to say. Until then I'll believe this is the biggest public transportation project/construction within the EU.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

Pedrocid said:


> I still think it is plausible that this is the biggest investment from the EU in public transports; I don't know the figures, and despite hating Valentim Loureiro (the president of Metro do Porto) he might actually be saying the truth .. if someone has the figures please show them, it's all I have to say. Until then I'll believe this is the biggest public transportation project/construction within the EU.


Pedro, I don't have figures as well... I just find it hard to believe, when I see big metro networks like madrid expanding so fast: 30+ km of "heavy" metro and some 40+ km of light metro for the 2003-2007 expansion --> Isn't this a bigger investment?! That's would be natural, because Madrid is a much larger city than Porto. 
Anyway, when they started saying that about it being the biggest investment in europe, Madrid's 2003-2007 program had not be annouced yet...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## urgel23 (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

Can someone explain to me the difference between Light and Heavy Metro?

This is probably the biggest single project, because the extensions in Madrid are considered "separate" projects? I think there is some word play at hand here.


----------



## MSPtoMKE (Sep 12, 2002)

czm3, if you are familiar with the Boston transit system, the Green Line could be classified as a Light Metro (In the European sense) or Light Rail while the Red, Orange, and Blue Lines are Heavy Metro. There is some give and take with the definitions. You can list common characteristics of each type, but there is not really one defining factor that diferentiates the types. Heavy Rail Metros are generally completely grade seperated (no street crossings) and often (but not always) powered by a third rail. Light Rail is more flexable and can run in tunnels, at grade, etc, etc. As i write this it occurs to me that maybe you know all that already, and are wonder about how a Light Metro is different than Light Rail and Heavy Rail? I would think that a Light Metro would be similar to Light Rail, but generally having significant metro-like characteristics such as tunnels, etc. It all gets down to classification, and the definitions can be a little blurry.


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

Thank you MSPtoMKE.

That was a very insightful post. I am still a little confused, but maybe we all are. If we talk about load, any metro, subway, S bahn, etc is light rail. And those long cargo trains are heavy rail.

Sometimes I feel that we get too caught up in the details. Maybe we should talk about good metro (DC) and bad metro (Boston) 

Anyway, I think it is absolutly amazing that a city like Porto can decide to see that rail is the future, and implement a plan like this. I wish my fellow countrymen (and senators) could see this...


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

BTW MSPtoMKE

I love hypnotoad, Futurama for life!!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Nunovski2001 (Apr 21, 2005)

News flash: Lima station was renamed Combatentes months before opening.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Arpels said:


> were is that one? Lima Peru? :sly:


:lol:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Frank J. Sprague (Nov 19, 2005)

The system in Porto looks beautiful. Thanks posting these pictures.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*photo by Daniel Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

New expansion opens on saturday.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Map:

Click here


----------



## urgel23 (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks Urgel.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Whoow, interresting system.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

New Metro Station being built at Porto's International Airport

Photo by Nephasto










Photo by Paulo2004


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


> New Metro Station being built at Porto's International Airport


When will the metro line to the airport be inaugurated?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

micro said:


> When will the metro line to the airport be inaugurated?


Summer of 2006.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


> Summer of 2006.


So fast?

Very good!
kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photo by Filipe Golias*


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Fantastic! How much did it cost per km?


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> So fast?
> 
> Very good!
> kay:


I believe an underground tunnel connecting the airport with a future metro station (underground also or surface) already existed or the space was reserved, before the works...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photos by Filipe Golias*

Trindade underground station


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photo by JoãoMt*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Filipe_Golias said:


> _© Daniel_Portugal_


Very good network!

Is it going to be build?
:?


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Most of it already exists  Only four lines are working:

*Line A* 
_current:_ 1 to 29 
_to build:_ 1 to 108
*Line B*
_current:_ 1 to Póvoa do Varzim
_to build:_ none (expanded recently)
*Line C*
_current:_ 1 to 86
_to build:_ 86 to Trofa
*Line D*
_current:_ 72 to 40
_to build:_ 72 to 86 / 40 to 44


*Line E* is about to be opened - the small track from 65 to 67 (airport) since the rest is a common railway with other lines. The others are still on hold.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photo by Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## lasdun (Mar 4, 2006)

Are those Essen trams the original DLR units or another Bombadier design with the same body profile? I know they were sold to some german city but I forget which.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, the original DLR trains, equipped with drivers' cabins, are running in Essen. But I think this is the wrong thread to discuss this. This thread is about Porto.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

The red line from Porto to the city of Póvoa de Varzim opened yesterday. It will soon reach the airport.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

no pic Paulo :dunno:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photo by Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Last Friday (31/03) Metro do Porto opened 2 new branches with 6 stations and more 5.9 kilometers.

Line D
2 New stations -> IPO and Hospital S. João
With this new station, the commercial service has suffered some changes. On the South/North way the line has now 2 termini:Hospital S. João (with trains every 10 minutes) and Polo universitario (with trains every 6 minutes).

Line C
4 new stations -> Zona Industrial, Mandim, Castelo da Maia and ISMAI(the new terminus of the line)


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I need to check this system soon!! :yes:


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Eu penso que devo visitar Porto muito logo... :drool: :master:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> ^^I need to check this system soon!! :yes:


Yeap!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*By Z.Z*


----------



## Roberto_Carlo (Apr 17, 2006)

Great!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Metro Station works at the Airport willl be finalised soon.*


----------



## urgel23 (Aug 24, 2004)

Updated map...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Muito obrigado!!! :yes:


----------



## mrcapri (Jun 4, 2006)

*Novas fotos tiradas por mim /New pics taken by me from the LINE E Airport Station*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Finalmente!!!!!!!!!!!! m)) 

Que beleza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: :master: :master: :master: :drool: 

Eu amo definitivamente esta estação! 

Você tem mais fotos?  

Que beleza, Deus meu...


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Chilenofuturista said:


> Finalmente!!!!!!!!!!!! m))
> 
> Que beleza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool: :master: :master: :master: :drool:
> 
> ...


É belíssima  :yes:

Aqui tens mais algumas fotos da estação e também do aeroporto:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=371016


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Quem é o arquitecto?
:?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> Quem é o arquitecto?
> :?


i dont know who is the architect.


----------



## mrcapri (Jun 4, 2006)

was me was me!!!! Kidding...Still trying to discover


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Cool grass in the shade!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> Quem é o arquitecto?
> :?


I had made a surch but I dont fin d the architecto too  I am curiouse about that too!!


----------



## Spencer (Jan 12, 2006)

Great light rail system. Just stunnig. Hope, that one day, i'll see tram network in Cracow upgraded into sth alike.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I hoppe so too Spencer kay: there is some projects for tram in Kraców?


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

muy buena la estacion del aeropuerto quede facinado me encanta ese metro/tram, muy bueno...

What great station, I love this metro/tram.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*All great photos by Daniel Portugal*


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

great photos. :applause:


----------



## Spencer (Jan 12, 2006)

Arpels said:


> I hoppe so too Spencer kay: there is some projects for tram in Kraców?


Yup. To the existing "classical" tram system, dating its origins from 1901 but mostly built in commie times (22 lines on 167 km of single track, but in not-so-well condition, and with level road crossings), will be added a new track leading under the main railway station, with 3 new underground stations. They call it "fast tram", it would be a kind of "pre-metro". I hope it'll be a good start to upgrade the whole system in the future with a financial help of EU.
greets


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

is a good start by now wtih the time become better for sure!!

greets


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

I have nothing against trams but underground is faster (atleast compared to Gothenburg trams and Stockholm underground). So a underground might actually be a good investment even though it costs more.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

It's more light rail than tram to be honest, the videos I have seen show better acceleration than any of the Melbourne trams I use everyday...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Arpels said:


> I had made a surch but I dont fin d the architecto too  I am curiouse about that too!!


How strange...
:sly:
Make a search!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> How strange...
> :sly:
> Make a search!


Found it: The portuguese architect João Leal.


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice pics Paulo


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Now, that I have some more time to post, here are some pics of the interior of "our" vehicles :



















(C) Francisco Mourão


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Different landscapes...the same window (1)

(C) Francisco Mourão


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Different landscapes...the same window (2)

(C) Francisco Mourão


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Different landscapes..the same window (3)

(C) Francisco Mourão


----------



## zolwikkk (Apr 9, 2005)

I wonder what was Luís I Bridge upper deck use to earlier, before porto metro system was built? because it's a little bit older...


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

It was used for normal traffic (cars) and in the 80's it was also used by "trolleybuses".


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^From trolleybuses to tramways, good change!
kay:


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

No comments


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Some pics of D.Luís Bridge in the 80's (from www.railfaneurope.net)


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't know if many of you know, but Metro do Porto had to construct a new bridge (Infante bridge) for the traffic that used to run on D.Luis bridge:

(From www.cm-porto.pt)










(From: http://aptus.gotdns.org/nml/admin/conteudos/screenshots/882.jpg)


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

chico_pastor said:


> I don't know if many of you know, but Metro do Porto had to construct a new bridge (Infante bridge) for the traffic that used to run on D.Luis bridge:


Is D. Luis Bridge nowadays only used by the light rail?


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

D-Luís Bridge has two decks:
- The upper deck is only used by Metro do Porto (although it is possible for emergency services to cross it, in extreme situations).
- The lower deck is used by road traffic.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

And the deck at the very bottom (~20m below the trains)? For pedestrians?


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

No...It doesn't have any use... 
(But I don't know if it is used to do maintenace work...)


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

chico_pastor said:


> Some pics of D.Luís Bridge in the 80's (from www.railfaneurope.net)





chico_pastor said:


> D-Luís Bridge has two decks:
> - The upper deck is only used by Metro do Porto (although it is possible for emergency services to cross it, in extreme situations).
> - The lower deck is used by road traffic.


extreme exchange for better :applause:


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Really muchhhhhhhhhh better !


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Yes, I agree completely!
kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, does the Porto trolleybus system still exist? Obviously it doesnt run over the bridge anymore but is the network still in existance in other parts of the city?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

From the pictures it appears to be one of the most visually attractive systems in the world. Wow! Love it.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Accura said:


> Just out of curiosity, does the Porto trolleybus system still exist? Obviously it doesnt run over the bridge anymore but is the network still in existance in other parts of the city?


No, not anymore. Yet, the Carmo Trolley still runs. Even though it hadn´t been operating for some years, it was introduced once again last year.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

Great pictures


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Deo said:


> Great pictures


I don't agree. It's a great light rail with great stations but, sorry, most of the photos seen here are _crap_! 

These minimalistic stations with their interesting lighting should provide lots of opportunities to shoot great photos, I wonder why nobody is just doing it.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

micro said:


> I don't agree. It's a great light rail with great stations but, sorry, most of the photos seen here are _crap_!
> 
> These minimalistic stations with their interesting lighting should provide lots of opportunities to shoot great photos, I wonder why nobody is just doing it.


Since when is this a photo competition for professionals?
The pics are awesome and are posted just for what it's intended to: to show everyone interested one of the most comtemporary and efficient light rail subway system in the world.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

It's just strange that from most metro systems of the world you can find at least a few excellent photos on the Internet but not so from Porto. But I'll visit sometime and try to make some shots that satisfy me.

How about restrictions? Is a permit necessary to take photos?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

micro said:


> It's just strange that from most metro systems of the world you can find at least a few excellent photos on the Internet but not so from Porto. But I'll visit sometime and try to make some shots that satisfy me.
> 
> How about restrictions? Is a permit necessary to take photos?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think there is no restriction, unless you begin taking photos of equipment, machinery or security cameras.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

^^ Hey, not bad. If it was you who took the photos, try to capture the glass and the rays of light and the straight lines in the station architecture.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

micro said:


> ^^ Hey, not bad. If it was you who took the photos, try to capture the glass and the rays of light and the straight lines in the station architecture.


No, I didn't take them, although I tried finding some that could please demanding forumers like yourself , which is a good thing though. I'll keep your advice in mind next time I do take photos.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Then I hope you don't mind if I give you another advice: A few passengers in the photos are okay but try to avoid the masses


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

micro said:


> Then I hope you don't mind if I give you another advice: A few passengers in the photos are okay but try to avoid the masses


How about this one from Daniel_Portugal?


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Masses of cardboard people


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

micro said:


> Masses of cardboard people


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

A video done some time ago...I'm sorry about the poor quality but I just had the mobile phone with me.
Filmed at Sra.da Hora station (lines A,B,C and E)


----------



## Balsen (Jul 6, 2003)

city_thing said:


> Really needs some advertisements or something, it looks so bland and boring with just white walls.


...and that's the way it should stay...


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

city_thing said:


> Really needs some advertisements or something, it looks so bland and boring with just white walls.


hno: No ads please! It's cool the way it is.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Yes, I agree!
:yes:
No ads, please!!
:nono:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

lol, sorry! I just don't like how white it is!

Maybe painting the walls a different colour would stop them from looking so boring....


----------



## beto_chaves (Aug 10, 2007)

Morten M said:


> What is the driving speed in the different parts of the line? (Underground, Tram and "normal train")


I can't tell you the exact speed but trains run with the same speed in the central zone and new trains (they are not yet working) will increase the speed in the external zones of the red line.


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

In Metro do Porto's site is available the average comercial speed on each line...But it is not the kind of data you want, I suppose...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Keep the station as it is. Ads only make things ugly.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

city_thing said:


> lol, sorry! I just don't like how white it is!
> 
> Maybe painting the walls a different colour would stop them from looking so boring....


There's a big difference between boring architecture and high-quality minimalist architecture, and Metro de Porto seems to lean towards the latter. Very unique for a metro system.


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

micro said:


> There's a big difference between boring architecture and high-quality minimalist architecture, and Metro de Porto seems to lean towards the latter. Very unique for a metro system.


I agree  Yes it is very minimalistic, but it gives a very cool ambient to the stations.



(And it has enough advertising on the platforms...)


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

city_thing said:


> Really needs some advertisements or something, it looks so bland and boring with just white walls.


I used that station (Salgueiros), and It's my second favourite. The pic could show more of it, especially what I call the "christal". It is very good architecture. Didn't knew there was a thread on Metro do Porto.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Paulo2004 said:


>


which station is this?! never seen that. I would like to visit it. very nice.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Campo 24 de Agosto station :banana:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

thx micro. I'm going really to visit it, as soon as I have some time.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

PeterGabriel said:


> thx micro. I'm going really to visit it, as soon as I have some time.


And take some photos.....lol


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*By Daniel Portugal*


----------



## urgel23 (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/porto/porto_gallery.htm


----------



## Tom_Lisboa (Jul 6, 2007)

essa foto eh espetacular .......

great picture  ..


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

When are the new 100km/h trams from Bombardier going to be delivered?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*By Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

cal_t said:


> When are the new 100km/h trams from Bombardier going to be delivered?


Soon. When exactly I don't know.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Metro do Porto (Portugal) awarded a $148 million follow-on contract to the Normetro consortium, which includes Bombardier and Vossloh-Kiepe, for 30 of Bombardier's Flexity Swift low-floor light rail vehicles for delivery in 2008 and 2009. The consortium was originally selected in 1998 to construct Metro's first four lines (37.28... (delivery in 2008) :cheers:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pictures! kay:


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I've driven on the metro system during my five days in Porto this July and I have to say I was very impressed! Wonderful design, wonderful trams, and very useful!

I'm just a bit sad they're gonna get Flexity Swift trams instead of the current ones, I prefer how the current ones look better..


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

edolen1 said:


> I've driven on the metro system during my five days in Porto this July and I have to say I was very impressed! Wonderful design, wonderful trams, and very useful!
> 
> I'm just a bit sad they're gonna get Flexity Swift trams instead of the current ones, I prefer how the current ones look better..


*the flexity swift are gonna operate only in the Povoa de Varzim-Estádio do Dragão Line B, and also to Trofa, Line C because its long distance.*
the rest of lines are gonna mantain the actual vehicules

although there´s the ideia of also using them (flexity swift)to the future Gondomar line scheduled to open in 2011 (construction starts in 2008)


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*by Cainha*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*by patchouly*


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful light rail. :drool:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful metro!


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

a foto a passar pela vci tá bestial!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Portvscalem said:


> a foto a passar pela vci tá bestial!


I think so too.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

city_thing said:


> lol, sorry! I just don't like how white it is!
> 
> Maybe painting the walls a different colour would stop them from looking so boring....


The underground stations are "plain" because they wanted to aleviate the diversity of the overground breathtaking diversity:









Photo by Pelha: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464789


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

Very, very, very nice tram!

I would like to know it.


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

The system is really nice. My main complaint with it is that it seems to have way too many stops once you get outside the center, so getting to places takes quite a while and makes it a bit less useful.

Porto's metro system, though growing in terms of passengers, is still losing a lot of money and would pretty much not exist without EU assistance, no? In this case, I think adding advertisements to the stations would be good to bring in more money.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Dan1113 said:


> The system is really nice. My main complaint with it is that it seems to have way too many stops once you get outside the center, so getting to places takes quite a while and makes it a bit less useful.
> 
> Porto's metro system, though growing in terms of passengers, is still losing a lot of money and would pretty much not exist without EU assistance, no? In this case, I think adding advertisements to the stations would be good to bring in more money.


That's not totally true.

1st of all it's not loosing any money. It's a profitable transport system and has been so since it was inaugurated. I don't know where you got that idea from?!

2nd - Money from the EU amounted to only 16% of total costs. Like any public construction, the EU ALSO pays for many others in other european countries. This metro system would have been constructed had it received european funding or not.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Dan1113 said:


> I think adding advertisements to the stations would be good to bring in more money.


Advertising in subway stations seems to be a thing of the past. While old subway systems still have ads, most new systems seem to have done away with it. 

The amount of money ads earn is low compared with the neglected feel it brings into the stations. Everything that has ads on it is perceived as cheap, free, or even garbage by the public and easily becomes subject to vandalism. Neglect and vandalism would spoil the excellent station architecture and scare the best passengers away.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Dan1113 said:


> The system is really nice. My main complaint with it is that it seems to have way too many stops once you get outside the center, so getting to places takes quite a while and makes it a bit less useful.
> 
> Porto's metro system, though growing in terms of passengers, is still losing a lot of money and would pretty much not exist without EU assistance, no? In this case, I think adding advertisements to the stations would be good to bring in more money.












^^ Theres some MOVING billboards over there ... :lol:

and EU only provides the "strictly necessary" funding ... as in any other EU country metro/public transport system ...

And as you ca nsee every station has "standard" small ADDS at each side ...


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

This is such a sexy transport system, stations and all.



city_thing said:


> Really needs some advertisements or something, it looks so bland and boring with just white walls.


Eh, just no.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

I just love this system and I wish I will be able to ride it soon! Congratulations to everyone from Porto: You've got one fine system there!

It's a showcase of the numerous advantages of a _Stadtbahn_, as we call it in german, over classic subway systems. I wish more cities would follow the example of Porto.


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

we have a proposal for an underground circular line with automatic vehicles... 9 stations i think...with "interfaces" with other underground stations.... something like line14 in paris... 

They tell only that line will double de passengers every day...


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

It's just a sticker, isn't it?


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porto_Metro
"As of 2007, the total cost of Porto Metro mass transit public transport system stands on 3,500 million euros - over 1% of Portugal's GDP. The first phase of the project alone, which was led by the mayors of several Grande Porto (Greater Porto) municipalities including Valentim Loureiro as a chairman of the state-owned company, was 140% more expensive than initially planned which means a slippage of over 1,500 million euros. The Porto Metro state-owned company has reported losses every year, reaching a record loss of 122 million euros in 2006.[1][2]"

:eek2: :eek2:

At least its pretty


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

^^ That's normal since it's NOT a state owned company and is forced to operate as if it were one ... wich means low fares and high costs an NO state over-funding ...


compare it to Lisboa Metropolitan wich IS state owned and is constantly seing €€€ thrown into the abiss/black hole wich is its budget :bash:

And the initial estimates were for a much small scale system ... in fact it is astonishing that they managed to avoid the "usual" 200% cost overrun ... :lol:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

That looks like a fake, doesn't it?


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

^^ What does ?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

The picture in post 439.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

^^ Not at all ... looking at it .... it's pretty common to see this caracter doing thoat sort of things ... just google for "emplastro" and look at the pictures 

He is a very well known clown on localportuguese media.
http://images.google.com/images?cli...ceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi






















:lol: 



^^ the last one is faked obviously. :cheers:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

heh heh - Time sure knows how to choose them. lol


----------



## iambic peremeter (Jan 22, 2009)

hey you have both Porto and Oporto cities? Or just Porto called Oporto?  please answear I can't stand that pressure to posses this knowledge.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Porto and Oporto are the same. Porto is Portuguese usage, in English it's mostly called Oporto.


----------



## iambic peremeter (Jan 22, 2009)

th, micro have you seen Warsaw subway thread?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

traveler said:


> Nice!


Dangerous... lol


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*In flickr*


----------



## gc architek (Apr 11, 2009)

super bonito!!


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

iambic peremeter said:


> th, micro have you seen Warsaw subway thread?


Why, no... :dunno:


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

The new veichles  (phone quality)


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice! I like the new vehicles.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Paulo2004 said:


>


Is this the usual way to ride the tram? :nuts:


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't think so... :lol:

Just some people that don't have money... :lol:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

LOL
btw, it would be just awesome to have a ride like this in the tunnels


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

Some tourists think yet that D. Luis bridge is for cars and they just go and then some cars appear in S. Bento's station :lol:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Little upgrade of the line in construction between Dragon Stadium and Fânzeres*



nprc said:


> *
> 
> Line A (2111, 2201, 2203) Lourinha - Baguim do Monte - Carreira*
> 
> ...


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Photos from the user sybrenp: *




sybrenp said:


> Claro que tambem fiz fotos ao metro quando estive no Porto
> 
> *Line E – Airpot* Station »» Transfer to Francisco Sá Carneiro Airport
> 
> ...


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Photo taken by painosso in 03-09-2010

*Porto Subway (Metro do Porto) Network*









*1- Line A, B, C, E, (& soon F)*-Dragon Stadium Station 









2-*Line A, B, C, E, (& sonn F)*-Dragon Stadium Station 









*3- Material Park of Bonjóia* 









*4- Line A, B, C, E [& soon F]* (direction Dragon Stadium)









*5- Line A, B, C, E [& soon F]* (direction Dragon Stadium)









*6- Future Line F (direction Fânzeres Station)*









*7- Future Line F (direction Fânzeres Station)*









*8- Future Line F (direction Fânzeres Station)*









*9- Line D-D. Luis I Bridge (direction H. S. João)*









*10- Line D-D. Luis I Bridge (direction H. S. João)*









*11- Line D-D. Luis I Bridge (direction D. João II)*









*12-Line C-ISMAI Station (terminal station)*









*13- Line C-ISMAI Station (terminal station)*


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Upgrade of the construction of the Line D* – Photos by painosso in 03-09-2010

*1-Line D-Future D. João II Station (direction Sto. Ovídeo)*









*2- Line D-Future D. João II Station (direction H.S. João) *









*3- Line D-Future D. João II Station (direction H. S. João)*









*4- Line D-Future Sto. Ovídeo Station (direction Sto. Ovídeo)*









*5- Line D-Future Sto. Ovídeo Station (direction Sto. Ovídeo)*









*6- Line D-Future Sto. Ovídeo Station (direction D. João II)*









*7- Line D-Future Sto. Ovídeo Station (direction Sto. Ovídeo) *









*8- Line D-Future Sto. Ovídeo Station (direction Sto. Ovídeo) *









*9- Line D-Future Sto. Ovídeo Station (direction Sto. Ovídeo)*









*10- Line D-Future Sto. Ovídeo Station (direction D. João II)*


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

Great to see a new set of photos and updates for the system. Thanks!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

deasine said:


> Great to see a new set of photos and updates for the system. Thanks!



You`re welcome!!!


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

The stations look very plain, but the system looks very practical, nice!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

IrishMan2010 said:


> The stations look very plain, but the system looks very practical, nice!



1)i t`s the general policy of the Porto Subway, personally I agree with that, because the stations cost less, and for the purpose of a subway station (that is a point off passage of people for a few minutes) it works fine!!!

2) it`s practical the system, only the ticketing system needs some ajusting in my opinion!!!


P.S.: for a turist, the best thing to do is to buy the “Andante Tour 1 Dia” (24h-5€) or “Andante Tour 3 Dias” (72h-11€), and one person can travel in all the subways, most of the buses and most of the trains in the metropolitan area.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

pai nosso said:


> 1)i t`s the general policy of the Porto Subway, personally I agree with that, because the stations cost less, and for the purpose of a subway station (that is a point off passage of people for a few minutes) it works fine!!!
> 
> 2) it`s practical the system, only the ticketing system needs some ajusting in my opinion!!!
> 
> ...


The 24 hour tour ticket sounds great, very cheap, hopefully someday I get to visit Porto!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Photos taken by CS-TNJ*




CS-TNJ said:


> :banana:
> 
> *Trindade Station *- Line A, B, C, D, E (& soon F) »»» Main station of the network


----------



## Kot Behemot (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice system. New Flexity also looks great, maybe even better than Eurotram. 
What would U people from Porto say, how many people are there in all the metro-connected municipalities?


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Kot Behemot said:


> Very nice system. New Flexity also looks great, maybe even better than Eurotram.
> What would U people from Porto say, how many people are there in all the metro-connected municipalities?


I think that the general opinion is that the New Flexity is better because is faster and comfortable, but the Eurotram is much beautiful on the outside.


The Porto Metropolitan Area has 1,4 Million people, but the network still has a lot of gaps, as you can see on the map that follows:










*Legend:*

Blue: actual network;

Red: 2nd phase (2011-2020) = 1,2 Bilion Euros;

Yellow: 3rd phase (2021-....).


----------



## ItsMeAgain (Nov 2, 2010)

*When?*

Hi, errrm... I was just wondering i anybody here knew when the new extension to Rio Tinto and Gondomar would be finished. I know that they recon around the end of the year but if anyone had an exact date, it would help alot. 
Thanks!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

ItsMeAgain said:


> Hi, errrm... I was just wondering i anybody here knew when the new extension to Rio Tinto and Gondomar would be finished. I know that they recon around the end of the year but if anyone had an exact date, it would help alot.
> Thanks!



There isn`t yet an exact date, it will be on the last week of 2010, or on the first week of 2011!!!


Portuguese thread of Porto Subway:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1036257


----------



## ItsMeAgain (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Pai Nosso,
I looked on the portuguese side and foud it quite handy, but was just wondering were you found all of the infomation on all the future stations and thing!! If you could tell me i would be extremfully thankfull!
Thanks again!!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

ItsMeAgain said:


> I looked on the portuguese side and foud it quite handy, but was just wondering were you found all of the infomation on all the future stations and thing!! If you could tell me i would be extremfully thankfull!



See the first page of the portuguese thread, i compiled all the information that exists (i think), and in some places, i insert there the fonts!!!


There also a document release about the 2nd and 3rd phase, that was release a time ago, but i don`t know where to get him now!!!!:lol::nuts:


The site is:
- http://aiacirca.apambiente.pt/ »»» write Metro do Porto


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Future Line F (Dragão-Fânzeres)* »»» opening on the last days of 2010









1-Tunnel under Circunvalação Road (950m)








Photo by Metro do Porto

2-








Photo by Junta de Freguesia de Rio Tinto

3-








Photo by Junta de Freguesia de Rio Tinto

4-








Photo by Junta de Freguesia de Rio Tinto


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Photos (taken from the Internet)*

1-Line D - D. Luis I Bridge








Font: http://regioes.blogspot.com/2008/10/o-metro-e-regionalizao_3680.html

2-Line A, B, C, E & F - Campanhã Area








Font: http://mjfsantos.blogs.sapo.pt/18534.html

3-Line E - Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro Station








Font: http://comboioturbulento.blogspot.com/2009/04/no-metro.html

4- Line A, B, C, E & F - Sra. da Hora Station








Font: http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=...upload/imgs/construcoes/projectos/MetroPorto/

5-








Font: http://olhares.aeiou.pt/metro_do_porto_foto234154.html

6-








Font: http://www.efacec.pt/presentationLayer/efacec_projecto_00.aspx?area=2&idioma=4&projectoid=81

7-








Font: http://portopelaminhaobjectiva.blogspot.com/2008/12/metro-do-porto-histria.html

8-Line D - Trindade Station








Font: http://portopelaminhaobjectiva.blogspot.com/2008/12/metro-do-porto-histria.html

9-








Font: http://www.balfourbeatty.com/bby/markets/rail/mdp/

10-








Font: http://www.balfourbeatty.com/bby/markets/rail/mdp/


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

11-Line A, B, C, E & F - Campanhã Area








Font: http://www.balfourbeatty.com/bby/markets/rail/mdp/

12- Line B - Póvoa de Varzim Area








Font: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Metro_do_Porto_na_pvarzim.jpg

13- Line D - D. Luis I Bridge








Font: http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=http://farm3.static.flickr.com/ por Roberto Moreira

14-Line D - São Bento Station








Font: http://www.max-pt.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1064

15- Line A, B, C, E & F - Dragon Stadium Station








Font: http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Portugal/North/Porto/Porto/photo494010.htm

16-Line A








Font: http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=309925

17-Line D - D. Luis I Bridge








Font: http://foto-diario.blogspot.com/2006_12_01_archive.html

18-Line A - Brito Capelo Street









19-Line E - Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro Station









20-Line C - Parque Maia Station








Fonte:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

21-Line C - Parque Maia Station








Font: Facebook do Metro do Porto por Nuno

22-








Font: http://cidadesurpreendente.blogspot.com/2010/01/o-metro-na-rodovia.html

23-Line B - Modivas-Centro Station








Font: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20895386

24-Line A, B, C, E & F - Dragon Stadium Station








Font: http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=...hotos/16174/metro_estadio_dragao_1_resize.jpg

25-Line A, B, C, E & F - Dragon Stadium Station








Font: http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Portugal/North/Porto/Porto/photo493047.htm

26-Line C - Zona Industrial da Maia








Font: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/HUwd4CPdEAGI1kMHQMRfIA

27-Line D - D. Luis I Bridge








Font: http://olhares.aeiou.pt/metro_do_porto_foto1895515.html

28-Line E - Airport Francisco Sá Carneiro Station








Font: http://olhares.aeiou.pt/metro_do_porto_portugal_foto2377792.html

29-Line E - Airport Francisco Sá Carneiro Station








Font: http://olhares.aeiou.pt/metro_do_porto_portugal_foto2441940.html

30-Line E - Airport Francisco Sá Carneiro Station 








Font: http://olhares.aeiou.pt/metro_do_porto_portugal_foto2441944.html


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

31-Line C - Forum Maia Station








Font: http://olhares.aeiou.pt/metro_do_porto_portugal_foto2409191.html

32-








Font: http://olhares.aeiou.pt/ha_vida_em_movimento_foto2624811.html

33-Line D - Jardim do Morro Station








Font: http://olhares.aeiou.pt/alta_velocidade_foto3209298.html

34-Line D - Jardim do Morro Station








Font: http://www.tripadvisor.com.br/LocationPhotos-g189180-Porto_Northern_Portugal.html

35-








Font: http://olhares.aeiou.pt/metro_do_porto_foto537215.html

36-








Font: http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=290339

37-








Font: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/fHocX-78NB3T56BS3GWEOA

38-








Font: http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=293959

39-Line C - Castêlo da Maia Station








Font: http://luis363.blogspot.com/2010/10/estacao-de-castelo-da-maia-metro-do.html

40-Line E - Airport Francisco Sá Carneiro Station








Font: http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=313093


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

41-Line - D. Luis I Bridge








Font: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7389738

42-Line E - Airport Francisco Sá Carneiro Station








Font: http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=254838

43-Line E - Airport Francisco Sá Carneiro Station








Font: http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=250213

44-Line E - Airport Francisco Sá Carneiro Station








Font: http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=254837

45-Line A, B, C, E & F - Trindade Station








Font: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/05z0wNOxTNQc_kwUz64CRg

46-Line D - Pólo Universitário Station








Font: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4depaAILNWKb2L29mFstHQ

47-Line A, B, C, E & F - Trindade Station








Font: http://ipsisnet.blogspot.com/


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Tiago Duarte said:


> *Nau Vitória Station- Line F [Direction Fânzeres]*
> 
> Nau Vitória - Linha F [Sentido Fanzeres] por Tiago Duarte (Tiago2324), no Flickr
> 
> ...


*Photos taken by Tiago Duarte*


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

I find the design of new trains ugly. Technically it's a step ahead, but visually a step back.

And what about the extension south of D. João II on Line D?


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Bart_LCY said:


> I find the design of new trains ugly. Technically it's a step ahead, but visually a step back.
> 
> And what about the extension south of D. João II on Line D?


"I find the design of new trains ugly:yes:. Technically it's a step ahead:yes:, but visually a step back:yes:". = 100%:yes:




> And what about the extension south of D. João II on Line D?



It will open in April of 2011, the new station of D. João II and Santo Ovídeo!!!!
After that, the plans of expansion are stall, waiting for better days !!!!


*Images and Renders of:*

*D. João II Station*









*Santo Ovídeo Station*


----------



## javipotter (Nov 16, 2010)

*billetes metro españa*

hola/hello,si quereis cambiar blletes de metro y tranvia de españa,deja mensaje¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Tests on the new Line F:*



PortoNuts said:


>


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

great thread with awesome photos!kay:


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

pai nosso said:


> 46-Line D - Pólo Universitário Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully that chalk like drawing of a male body is a piece of art?


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice metro stations!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

IanCleverly said:


> Hopefully that chalk like drawing of a male body is a piece of art?


It was part of a campaign to prevent road acidents envolving pedestrians!!!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line F - December 2010*

*1-Line F - Near Carreira Station* (direction Fânzeres)









*2-Line F - Near Carreira Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)









*3-Line F - Near Carreira Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)









*4-Line F - Near Carreira Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)









*5-Line F - Near Carreira Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)









Photos by painosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*6-Line F - Near Carreira Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)









*7-Line F - Near Carreira Station* (direction Fânzeres)









*8-Line F - Near Baguim Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)









*9-Line F - Near Baguim Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)









*10-Line F - Near Baguim Station* (direction Fânzeres)









Photos by painosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*11-Line F - Baguim Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)









*12-Line F - Near Baguim Station* (direction Fânzeres)









*13-Line F - Near Baguim Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)









*14-Line F - Near Campainha Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)









*15-Line F - Near Campainha Station* (direction Fânzeres)









Photos by painosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*16-Line F - Near Campainha Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)








Photo by painosso


*SOFT-OPENING:* 29th of December 2010 - 30th of December of 2011 »»» free trips between Fânzeres Station & Contumil Station (between 10h-18h);


*COMERCIAL OPENING:* 2nd of January of 2011.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Network*


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line C*

*1-Line C - Zona Industrial Station* (direction ISMAI)









*2-Line C - Zona Industrial Station* (direction ISMAI)









*3-Line C - Zona Industrial Station* (direction ISMAI)









*4-Linha C - Near Zona Industrial Station*









*5-Linha C - Near Zona Industrial Station* 









*6-Line C - Zona Industrial Station* (direction ISMAI)









*7-Line C - Zona Industrial Station* (direction Dragon Stadium)









*8-Line C - Zona Industrial Station* (direction ISMAI)











Font: http://www.joaoalvarorocha.pt/menu.html


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line C*

*1-Line C - Parque Maia Station *









*2-Line C - Parque Maia Station (direction Dragon Stadium Station)*









*3-Line C - Parque Maia Station (direction Dragon Stadium Station*









*4-Line C - Parque Maia Station*









*5-Line C - Parque Maia Station*











Font: http://www.joaoalvarorocha.pt/menu.html


----------



## ItsMeAgain (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, its me again. Just wanted to know if the soft opening was available for all users of the metro. Thanks!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line F*

*Line F - Nau Vitória Station* (direction Fânzeres)


Tiago Duarte said:


> *MP 022 @ Nau Vitória - 18/12/2010*
> 
> Flexity Outlook - Metro do Porto 022 - Nau Vitória [Linha F (Laranja)] - 18 de Dezembro de 2010 por Tiago Duarte (Tiago2324), no Flickr


Photo by Tiago Duarte


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice stations!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

spedred said:


> *1-Line F - Fânzeres Station* (Terminal Station)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos by spedred2


----------



## gigilamoroso (Dec 10, 2008)

Porto light rail system : the best transportation project made in Portugal for the past 20 years. Efficiency, quality of works achievement, this is a model!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

gigilamoroso said:


> Porto light rail system : the best transportation project made in Portugal for the past 20 years. Efficiency, quality of works achievement, this is a model!


No questions about that!


----------



## ItsMeAgain (Nov 2, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has an exact date for the opening of line F. Thanks


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

ItsMeAgain said:


> Just wondering if anyone has an exact date for the opening of line F. Thanks


29th of December 2010 - 30th of December of 2011 »»» free trips between Fânzeres Station & Contumil Station (between 10h-18h)


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line F - Near Carreira Station* (direction Fânzeres)









Photo by Metro do Porto


----------



## ItsMeAgain (Nov 2, 2010)

pai nosso said:


> 29th of December 2010 - 30th of December of 2011 »»» free trips between Fânzeres Station & Contumil Station (between 10h-18h)


and what about dragao??


----------



## faialense (Feb 21, 2007)

ItsMeAgain said:


> and what about dragao??


Next Sunday (2nd of January of 2011).


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Pedromg94 said:


> *1-On board Line F *- Free trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos by Official Facebook of Metro do Porto


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Tiago Duarte said:


> *Line F in 29/12/2010*
> 
> *1-Line F - Near Contumil Station* (direction Fânzeres)
> 
> ...


Photos by Tiago Duarte


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

51-51-HT said:


> *1-Line F - Levada Station *(direction Fânzeres)
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...


Photos taken by 51-51-HT


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

spedred said:


> *1-Line F - Contumil Station* (direction Fânzeres)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos taken by Spedred


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

spedred said:


> *1-Line F - Rio Tinto Station* (direction Fânzeres)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos taken by Spedred


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Tiago Duarte said:


> *Line F - Contumil Station* (direction Fânzeres)
> 
> Flexity Outlook - Metro do Porto 039 - Contumil [Linha F] - 05 de Fevereiro de 2011 por Tiago Duarte (Tiago2324), no Flickr


Photo by Tiago Duarte


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Miguel_Arq said:


> *1-Line C - Forum Maia Station* (direction ISMAI)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos by Miguel_Arq


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line D - D. Luis I Bridge * (direction D. João II)


masterbyte said:


>


Photo from another forum and posted by wulfric_windowsI!
Posted in this forum by masterbyte!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

masterbyte said:


> *1-Line A - Near Sra. da Hora Station *(direction Dragon Stadium Station)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos by several autors, credits on the pictures
Images posted in this forum by Masterbyte


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

masterbyte said:


> *1-Line A - Sr. do Matosinhos Station* (direction Dragon Stadium Station)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos by several autors, credits on the pictures
Images posted in this forum by Masterbyte


----------



## Mirage52 (Aug 17, 2010)

I will be in Porto in late May. I cannot wait to ride this clean-looking system!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

masterbyte said:


> *1-Line A, B, C ,E & F - Casa da Música Station *(direction Dragon Stadium Station)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos by several autors
Images posted in this forum by Masterbyte


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Mirage52 said:


> I will be in Porto in late May. I cannot wait to ride this clean-looking system!



* I hope you enjoy the city!!!*


If you could came on the first week of May (1st May-8th May) specially the night from 31st of April and the day of 3rd of May, you would like the animation on the city`s downtown »»» It`s the week of the "Queima das Fitas" [week of all of the university in the Porto`s metropolitan area]



*Attention:*

1) for a turist, the best thing to do is to buy the “Andante Tour 1 Dia” (24h-5€) or “Andante Tour 3 Dias” (72h-11€), and one person can travel in all the subways, most of the buses and most of the trains in the metropolitan area.


*2) you have to be careful when you chance a vehicle* (bus, train or subway), *even from subway vehicle to subway vehicle, you always have to "validate" the Andante* [portuguese name of the ticket] *on the yellow machines!!! *


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Tiago Duarte said:


> *1-Line D - D. João II Station (direction Santo Ovídio)*
> 
> Estação de Metro D.João II - [Linha D] por Tiago Duarte (Tiago2324), no Flickr
> 
> ...


Photos by Tiago Duarte


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

No doubt, Porto LRT system is very beautiful – nice trams, perfect lines and original design of the stops and surroundings.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *1-Line F - Campainha Station *(direction Sra. da Hora)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos by [email protected]


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*1-Line C - Near Forum Maia Station* (direction Campanhã) 








Photo by Pedro Almeida in Metro do Porto-Facebook

*2-Line D - D. Luis I Bridge* (direction D. João II) 








Photo by julioquintela in Metro do Porto-Facebook


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Any new pictures of the new stations?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

traveler said:


> Any new pictures of the new stations?


Soon.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

it is a tramway not a metro.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Axelferis said:


> it is a tramway not a metro.


Sorry it's a METRO!!


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

You may like to call your Fiat 600 a Ferrari, that does not mean that it is a Ferrari.


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

BTW has the city come any further in cleaning up the buildings etc under the bridge?


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan said:


> BTW has the city come any further in cleaning up the buildings etc under the bridge?


It`s going slowly.....


----------



## ill tonkso (Feb 23, 2005)

That bridge is EPIC!


----------



## faialense (Feb 21, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> Did the other extentions of MP started?


All suspended due to the massive economic colapse that drowned Portugal.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> Did the other extentions of MP started?


As Faialense already said, the 2nd & 3rd phase on the network is on hold until the portuguese debt crises passes!!



The Porto Metropolitan Area has 1,4 Million people, but the network still has a lot of gaps, as you can see on the map that follows:









*Legend:*

Blue: actual network;

Red: 2nd phase (2011-2020) = 1,2 Bilion Euros;

Yellow: 3rd phase (2021-....).




In this post (portuguese thread) you can see all the existing information about each line: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69864365&postcount=2

The dates there are wrong, the dates were the time table for the project in 2008!!!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Metro do Porto by water....*

*Line B - Modivas Sul Station*



DamnForgotUsername said:


>


Font: Jornal de Notícias


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow


----------



## ItsMeAgain (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks! Much better =)


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line D - D. Luis I Bridge* (direction Santo Ovídio)



1. Caravaggio said:


> IMGP7243 by 1. Caravaggio, on Flickr


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Guys, is the Metro do Porto independend from road trafic in all those locations on this map, with the exception of the route: Senhora da Hora - Senhor de Matosinhos?


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> Guys, is the Metro do Porto independend from road trafic in all those locations on this map, with the exception of the route: Senhora da Hora - Senhor de Matosinhos?


The Metro do Porto is always independent from road trafic, including the route between Senhora da Hora«»Sr. de Matosinhos, the road traffic only crosses the line at some points, but the Metro do Porto vehicles always have the priority over all the rest!!


Section in Line A between Matosinho-Mercado»Sr. de Matosinhos:


Fábio Pires said:


> *Line A*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photo by Fábio Pires

*Line A - Near Sr. de Matosinhos Station* (direction Sr. de Matosinhos)

Senhor de Matosinhos por ernstkers, no Flickr

Line A - Vasco da Gama Station

Vasco da Gama por ernstkers, no Flickr


Section in Line D between Jardim do Morro»Câmara de Gaia:


Paulo2004 said:


>



*Line B - Vila do Conde Station*

Vila do Conde por ernstkers, no Flickr


Line C - Zona Industrial Station[/B] (direction ISMAI)










Section in Line F near Venda Nova Station:


spedred said:


> *Line F - Venda Nova Station* (direction Sra. da Hora)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos taken by Spedred


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ What i meant about 'independend' was - no crossings at all. No pedestrians at all, and no regular vehicles.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> ^^ What i meant about 'independend' was - no crossings at all. No pedestrians at all, and no regular vehicles.


In that case, you have to add besides the section Senhora da Hora«»Senhor de Matosinhos, the following sections:

- in the Line B, the urban parts of the line in the towns of Póvoa de Varzim & Vila do Conde;

- in the Line C, between Parque Maia and Fórum Maia (urban part of Maia);

- in the Line D, between Hosp. de São João«»Pólo Universitário and D. Luis I Bridge«» Santo Ovídio;

- in the Line F, between Contumil«»Nau Vitória and Levada«»Fânzeres.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

dvf said:


> *Porto*
> 
> Line A, B, C, E & F - Campanhã Station
> 
> ...


Photos by dvf


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line D - Jardim do Morro Station* (direction Santo Ovídio) 


spectrox said:


>


Photo by spectrox


----------



## Mirage52 (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish Baltimore had a metro comparable to Porto's. Very clean, efficient system.


----------



## Cesar Vieira (Jan 29, 2009)

*It's for a future expansion?*









http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/3164/13993495c.jpg

I saw that there is a straight, then curve to the left.
It's for a future expansion?
I imagine for the Rotunda de Castelo de Queijo and then follow peel Boa Vista Avenue to Casa da Música Station, or heading for Universidade / Lordelo de Ouro / Campo Alegre / Massarelos / São Bento station (transfer for line D) in Accounting in the existing tunel in Heroismo Station.

Happy new year for all.


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, it's for a expansion of only one station in direction of the beach. It's a part of São Mamede line, from Pólo Universitário to Matosinhos (Praia) by São Mamede.

About your "imaginations" :lol:

At first it was planned a line along Boavista Avenue from Brito Capelo to Casa da Música. Then it was abandonned and it's now planned to go from Brito Capelo to S. Bento by Campo Alegre. But there's no money to do it :lol:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Cesar Vieira said:


> It's for a future expansion?



Initially, when it was built, no!! The Idea was that if the commercial service had to end in the station Matosinhos-Sul (at the image) the vehicle would stop in a straight line before the station and not in the pedestrian street on the left!!!


With the plans for the 2nd phase expansion, there is a line that will end 500 meters after, near the beach (image below):











And the line on the left will continue to Cidade São Salvador»Castelo do Queijo»Praça do Império»Campo Alegre»Cordoaria»S. Bento, where it is plan to connect with the Line D at S. Bento Station (it will be in tunnel from Cidade São Salvador»S. Bento).



P.S.: all available information, so far, of the 2nd and 3rd expansion phase (in portuguese):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474686


----------



## Cesar Vieira (Jan 29, 2009)

*thanks for the informations.*

marciomaco and Pai nosso, 

thanks for the informations.
I visited the thread 2012 of the Metro do Porto and saw the expansion plans.

Success in 2012


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*1-Line D* - Câmara de Gaia Station

Câmara Gaia por ernstkers, no Flickr


*2-Line A*

Métros de Porto (Portugal) por trams aux fils., no Flickr


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I just came back from Porto and want to share some of the pics of the MP.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

What me annoyed the most in Metro do Porto was the names of the stations. They were mostly just one at the wall, not visible from every place on the train, so you never know where you have arrived. Mostly one has to listen carefully to the voice announcements, but those are sometimes not clear enough. They should put more name-plates.


----------



## otorrado (Jun 16, 2007)

great metro!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks! There are more to come:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The new trains seem ugly, i prefer the older ones, they have this kind of 'chic'. Those new ones look just like %^%&*!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> What me annoyed the most in Metro do Porto was the names of the stations. They were mostly just one at the wall, not visible from every place on the train, so you never know where you have arrived. Mostly one has to listen carefully to the voice announcements, but those are sometimes not clear enough. They should put more name-plates.


Never thought of that, for and a outsider i have to agreed that might be a problem!!

Perhaps the reason is that the Metro do Porto policy for the station is a minimalist one. 




Falubaz said:


> The new trains seem ugly, i prefer the older ones, they have this kind of 'chic'. Those new ones look just like %^%&*!


I agree completely, but the new ones (Tram-Tram»»»100 Km/h) are needed to the longest lines (Line B & Line C) because of the maximum speed, instead of the Eurotram that only has 80 Km/h of maximum speed. 




Falubaz said:


>


^^
The tunnel on the left is call the J Tunnel, it doesn`t have commercial voyages, it connects the Yellow Line with the rest of the network




*Nice photos Falubaz!!!*


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

pai nosso said:


> ...
> I agree completely, but the new ones (Tram-Tram»»»100 Km/h) are needed to the longest lines (Line B & Line C) because of the maximum speed, instead of the Eurotram that only has 80 Km/h of maximum speed.


Oh i didnt know that. Do the trams really go that fast on the routes outside Porto? I didnt go i.e. to Povoa de Varzim, only Matosinhos (the farthest route for me).


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pictures, Falubaz!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Obrigado.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Was that bridge built just for the Metro? Nice bridge.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Give me a break, too many trams here, let's see some buses from Porto too



















And even the haritage trams. I dont like them here in Porto, they are soooo slowly and bring you litterary from nowhere to nowhere. In Lisboa they move people from downtown to the hills and here... buses are the option and the metro is just great of course but the old trams? forget them!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> Was that bridge built just for the Metro? Nice bridge.


If i remember it right it was a former railway bridge, right? Later converted into the metro and pedestrians one.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

Thanks!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*D. Maria Pia Bridge* (Train Bridge»»»Deactiveted) »» built in 1877 by Eiffel









Photo by PortoNuts








Photo by FEUP


*D. Luis Bridge* »» built in 1886 by Téophile Seyrig partner of Eiffel

















Photos by Barragon

1950/1960











P.S.: thread of the Porto bridges: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=923098





> If i remember it right it was a former railway bridge, right? Later converted into the metro and pedestrians one.


The D. Luis Bridge was always a double-deck road bridge, only since 2005 the above deck was converted for the metro rail vehicles


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

That is awesome, thanks for the pictures and information.


----------



## kodass (Feb 6, 2012)

O piso entre a plataforma parece ser baixo de mais...


----------



## Portogaia (Apr 6, 2008)

parece mas nao é - há uma boa altura!
Salvo erro 15 m do tabuleiro inferior e mais de 40 do superior.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Some more:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

"on the platform"


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Does Metro do Porto share any tracks with automobiles?


----------



## faialense (Feb 21, 2007)

Petr said:


> Does Metro do Porto share any tracks with automobiles?


No. Metro do Porto isn´t a tramway. It runs only on dedicated tracks even on surface outside Oporto city limits, like we see on the pictures above.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ But it has level crossings! So its not fully segregated.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## faialense (Feb 21, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> ^^ But it has level crossings! So its not fully segregated.


Most of the railways also have level crossings and we don´t say they share tracks with automobiles...

Road vehicles cross the tracks in the outskirts of Oporto but they don´t run along with metro in the same path like we see with tramways. This happens in Oporto with historic trams as shown in some pictures above.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> ^^ But it has level crossings! So its not fully segregated.


It does but the metro has always priority over automobiles; the crossings are controlled by traffic lights that turn red as the metro approaches them.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

faialense said:


> No. Metro do Porto isn´t a tramway. It runs only on dedicated tracks even on surface outside Oporto city limits, like we see on the pictures above.


Thanks 
In Warsaw over 95% of tram tracks is separated from the road traffic. 
Form Polish perspective Metro do Porto is fast tram network with underground section in the centre.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

And my last set from Porto


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

It seems that Porto metro is an expensive "toy":

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=2391238

Losses in 2011: 397 mln Euros (including repayment of loans).
Number of passengers in 2011: 55.7 mln (about 152,600 per day).

This means that every ride created a loss of 7.1 Euros. :nuts:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Coverage Rate in term of occupation (2011):*











*Legend:*

Red: ≤30%

Yellow: 30%-50%

Orange: 50%-70%

Green: 70%-100%

Blue: >100%



*Other data:*

- In 2011 the Revenue covers 88,7% of the Costs of Operation;

- 0,1379€ »» is the cost for transporting a passenger for each kilometer;

- 0,1223€ »» is the revenue for transporting a passenger for each kilometer.


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

^^

It is odd that some of the sections with a lower coverage rate belong to new built sections (i.e. Carreira - Fanzeres).

Is that due to a low passenger demand or to a high train offer?


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Chavito said:


> ^^
> 
> It is odd that some of the sections with a lower coverage rate belong to new built sections (i.e. Carreira - Fanzeres).
> 
> Is that due to a low passenger demand or to a high train offer?



The reason for *Carreira-Fânzeres *is because of design, what i mean is that the line was suppost to continue for more 6/7 Km due south to the city of Gondomar, but it stops in the middle of nowhere. A second reason is becuase of the ticket zoning for the last 2 stops (Fânzeres and Venda Nova) that make the voyages more expensive!!



*IPO-Hosp. São João *»»» the reason is due to the close proximity between the two stations, because of political reasons between Metro do Porto and the Hospital administration!!



*Brito Capelo-Sr. do Matosinhos* »»» the reason is also the not continuation of the line to Leça da Palmeira (across the Leixões Harbour), this expansion is on hault waiting for better days!!


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Chavito said:


> ^^
> 
> It is odd that some of the sections with a lower coverage rate belong to new built sections (i.e. Carreira - Fanzeres).
> 
> Is that due to a low passenger demand or to a high train offer?


It's quite usual that the last section of a radial line has the lowest ridership.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line B - Póvoa de Varzim Station*

Estação da Póvoa de Varzim - Metro do Porto por Luís Meireles, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Great quality photos! Porto deserves them! :cheers:


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

nastyathenian said:


> It seems that Porto metro is an expensive "toy":
> 
> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=2391238
> 
> ...


As if in any country in the world public transport infrastructure pays for itself directly.
If yearly loss includes repayment of loans, conclusion that every ride creates a loss of 7,1 Euro is nonsense.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line B*

1-Bridge over the Ave River

METRO DO PORTO-LINHA B-ESTÁDIO DO DRAGÃO/PÓVOA DE VARZIM-PONTE SOBRE O RIO AVE-VILA DO CONDE por dfp2010, no Flickr

2-Bridge over the Ave River

Rio Ave por ernstkers, no Flickr

3-Bridge over the Ave River

METRO DO PORTO-LINHA B-ESTÁDIO DO DRAGÃO/PÓVOA DE VARZIM-PONTE SOBRE O RIO AVE-VILA DO CONDE por dfp2010, no Flickr

4-Vila do Conde Area








Fonte: http://www.dinheirovivo.pt/Economia/Artigo/CIECO028679.html


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Metro do Porto Map *








Map inserted by Pedromg94



*Line A [Blue]* - Estádio do Dragão --- Sr. de Matosinhos

*Line B [Red]* - Estádio do Dragão --- Póvoa de Varzim 

*Line C [Green]* - Campanhã --- ISMAI

*Line D [Yellow]* - Hospital de São João --- Santo Ovídio

*Line E [Purple]* - Estádio do Dragão --- Aeroporto 

*Line F [Orange]* - Sra. da Hora --- Fânzeres


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Aditional information for the users that are consulting the thread for the first time!*


Quote:
Originally Posted by nprc 
*2nd phase timetabel; [elaborated at 2008]*



- *Section Ismai - Trofa (Paradela)*, green line = beggining construction on the 2nd semester of 2010, conclusion at Dezember of 2011.




























Source: http://www.mun-trofa.pt/filecontrol/site/Doc/linha_metro.pdf

8 Stations »»» 141 M€ »»» 10,7 KM


- *Section St. Ovidio - Vila D´este*, yellow line and brown = Beggining the construction at 2011, conclusion at 2013.




































Source: http://aiacirca.apambiente.pt/Publi...?l=/aia2150_longitudinal&vm=detailed&sb=Title

4 Stattions »»» 130 M€ »»» 1,32 Km


- *Matosinhos Sul - S. Bento Line*, orange line = Beggining construction at 2012, conclusion at the enf of 2014.



















Source: http://www.nse.pt/projectos.php?id=42&area=OT&pag=

12 Stations »»» 320 M€ »»» 9,43 KM


- *Praia de Matosinhos - Vila D´este Line*(section Vasco da Gama - Polo Universitário), brown line = Beggining construction at 2014, conclusion at 2016.




*EIA:*




































Fonte do Cuco Station

Fonte: http://www.nse.pt/projectos.php?id=42&area=OT&pag=

10 Stations »»» 282 M€ »»» 7,94 KM


- *Gondomar Line (section Campanha - Valbom - S. Cosme)* = Beggining construction at 2016, conclusion at 2018.

*RNT:*









*RNT Alternatives:*
































































Source: http://www.cm-gondomar.pt/PageGen.aspx?WMCM_PaginaId=29454&noticiaId=36126&pastaNoticiasReqId=29425




Freixo Station



Fonte: http://www.nse.pt/projectos.php?id=42&area=OT&pag=

6 + 1 Stations »»» 184 M€ »»» 5,67 KM


- *Gondomar/Gaia Line (Fac. de Letras - Casa da Música - Campanhã)* = Conclusão at 2020.

*In Project (3rd. Phase)*
















Source: http://www.nse.pt/projectos.php?id=42&area=OT&pag=


- *Gondomar/Gaia Line (Vila D`Este - Laborim - Fac. de Letras)* = Conclusion at 2022.

*In Projecto (3rd. Phase)*

















Source: http://aiacirca.apambiente.pt/Publi...?l=/aia2150_longitudinal&vm=detailed&sb=Title


- *Boavista Line (in study) & Maia Line (in study)*


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Coverage Rate* (in 2011)


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Key Indicators* (at 2013) »» in portuguese


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

2 weeks ago I've visited Porto, one of the reasons for this trip was to ride on Metro system  Below some shots, I will try to give an accurate description. If I'm wrong - please correct me. 

1. Aeroporto station - line E final stop at Francisco Sá Carneiro Airport. On Google Maps:










2. On board Eurotram Metro train:










3. Driver's cab:










4. Trindade station - the busiest station on the system where all the lines A B C D E F meet. On Google Maps:










5. Trindade - ground level, for lines A B C E F:










6.










7.










8. 










9. Trindade - lower level, line D:










10. Aliados station, line D. City hall in the background - Paços do Concelho do Porto. On Google Maps:










11










12.










13. Proíbido atravessar. Perigo de morte - self-explanatory 










14. 










15.


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

16. Front and back of 72 hours valid ticket - Andante Tour 3. Word of advice: you can buy it in Tourist Info at the airport, but they don't take credit or debit cards, cash only... Cash machines are nearby, however.










17. Sao Bento station, line D, below train station with the same name. Google Maps. I liked the simplicty and straight lines of the design:










18.










19.










20.










21. The tunnel in the background leads to famous bridge...










22. Line D exits here on the upper level of Ponte Dom Luís I. On Google Maps:










23.










24.










25. Paço Episcopal do Porto in the background:










26.










27. Porto to the right; Vila Nova de Gaia, or simply Gaia, to the left. All the port wine is made on Gaia's side...:










28. Looking up the river - Ponte do Infante. Opened in 2003, it took all the trafic from upper level from Dom Luís I Bridge:










29. Ponte Dom Luís I at night:


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

30. Day and night contrasts:










31.










32.










33.










34.










35.










36. Jardim do Morro - first station after the bridge, on Gaia side. Line D. On Google Maps:










37.










38.










39.










40.










41.










42.










43.










44.


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

45. Final look at Jardim do Morro station:










46.










47.










48. Joao de Deus station, linia D. On Google Maps:










49.










50.










51. Santo Ovídio station - final stop of line D. On Google Maps:










52.










53.










54.










55.










56. Abandoned railway station since 1938 - Estaçao da Boavista. On Google Maps:










57. Casa da Música concert hall in the background:










58. Casa da Música metro station for lines A B C E F located nearby. On Google Maps:










59.










60.


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

61. All lines are signposted in every train:










62. On board Flexity Swift metro train, line B:










63. Flexity Swift are more modern than Eurotram, apparently. They are aslo faster, lighter, have more seats and can recover energy during braking. And they are damn ugly:










64:










65. This is not an ilusion! It is Fonte do Cuco station, where lines B C E separate. On Google Maps:










66.










67.










68.










69.










Short movie I've made:






I have some more pictures with trams - Elétricos do Porto and Funicular dos Guindais, if you're interested...


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great video and awesome pictures!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Big voyage, i hope you like it!!!


What are your opinion about the metro system???


----------



## Tigeleiro (Oct 16, 2013)

The question remains: did you like to be here?


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

OK guys, let me answer your questions 

I absolutely loved this short ( 5 days ) stay in Porto. On Polish subforum I'm making detailed photo report, slowly but steadily  It will include pictures from city itself, as well as train trip on Linha do Douro to Pocinho with the atfernoon break in Pinhao. 

What I liked the most about Metro was the simplicity in design. Straight, simple lines, no fireworks, all in human scale. I don't need to ride gold plated trains, it has to be practical. And I think it is in Porto. I was surprised how crowded trains can get - especially in the afternoon at Carolina Michaëlis station when majority of Porto youth boarded the train, from the school nearby  

It raises the question - how did you guys survive before Metro was in service??

Frequency on line E - I know why it was decreased, but one train every half an hour is not enough... I was already full when leaving Aeroporto station...

And I'm looking forward to extension of line D to Vila D'Este - my friend lives up there and this will save long walk uphill from Santo Ovídio 

Overall: great, clean, neat system. Well marked. Friendly to use. Safe and fast.


----------



## bue07 (Nov 2, 2007)

It is a light train, awesome


----------



## PRB (Dec 27, 2009)

Bart_LCY said:


> It raises the question - how did you guys survive before Metro was in service??


First of all, great report, excellent photos!
I've never realized how symmetric is the junction in Fonte do Cuco, and I waited there thousand times..

Before the metro were in service, the lines B and C already existed, but terminated in Trindade. It was narrow gauge (metric) and operated with diesel multiple units. It's was slow and sometimes unsafe (the worst accident in the history of the Portuguese railways happened between Esposade and Crestins) because of the condition of the tracks in some areas. 

Answering your question, it was much more complicated to travel around Porto, and much more time spending. There was more traffic, buses and cars, so more pollution also.

The only problem now is that we cannot expand the system, at least with one more line to cover the west part of the city, because of the financial condition of the country.


----------



## DKF01 (Jan 3, 2014)

PRB said:


> Before the metro were in service, the lines B and C already existed, but terminated in Trindade. It was narrow gauge (metric) and operated with diesel multiple units. It's was slow and sometimes unsafe (the worst accident in the history of the Portuguese railways happened between Esposade and Crestins) because of the condition of the tracks in some areas.


Let me expand (or fix) a little bit on that statement:

Before the metro were in service, there was a railway line in narrow gauge run by CP which started in Trindade and went to Povoa and Guimaraes (Future Line B and C) and was operated with diesel multiple units. It's was slow and sometimes unsafe (the second worst accident in the history of the Portuguese railways happened near Custóias)because of the condition of the tracks in some areas.

The diesel units


encarnado said:


>


The railway map before and after the metro was introduced.


encarnado said:


> Mapa do serviço em 2001:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you guys for such a detailed response!

It is clear from the maps above which services were taken over by Metro. 

Any planes for this abandoned station near Casa da Musica, Estaçao da Boavista? It is quite fascinating that is sits there all shut down for so many years...

I hope it will be OK for Portuguese forumers if I add photo report to Linha do Douro thread...


----------



## PRB (Dec 27, 2009)

Trindade station probably in the late 80s:











About the abandoned station in Boavista, it's completely uncertain. 
I've heard rumors about some department store, but it was a long time ago, and today there's no market for it. 
Also there were plans to be used for the expansion of Casa da musica station, so that will be the terminus of other line that would connect to Vila D'este via Faculdade de Letras... For now it will remain like that...hno:

And I look forward to see your Douro report :cheers:


----------



## DKF01 (Jan 3, 2014)

For anyone curious how the line Trinade - Senhora da Hora looked before it was converted to the Metro here is a video:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Lino said:


> *Line A, B, C, E, & F - Trindade Station*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photos by Lino


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

1-Line A - Matosinhos area

Métros de Porto (Portugal) by Alain GAVILLET, no Flickr

2-Line C - Fórum Maia Station

Métros de Porto (Portugal) by Alain GAVILLET, no Flickr

3-Maia area

Métros de Porto (Portugal) by Alain GAVILLET, no Flickr

4-Line F - Carreira Station

Métros de Porto (Portugal) by Alain GAVILLET, no Flickr


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

I rode it many times these last days and I should say that I still can not clearily define it: it is a tram that tends to be LRT (tunnels and almost no crossings) + it is a tram-train because on some sections I think it runs on some conventional train tracks.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Est-ce important, une définition claire ? C'est un bon système, point, barre
Is it important to clearly define ? It's a good system, that"s all.


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Relax dude.
Yes it is important to try to define a system because there are probably lots of members who did not get the opportunity to ride this system and who (including myself) when they hear the word "metro" and when then look at the pictures posted have the feeling something is not very "conventional". 
This is called experience sharing and it may give added value.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a tram with lots of grade separation, something that in NA usually called LRT, and in Europe may be called 'pre-metro'. AFAIK it doesn't share tracks with railway trains, so it's definitely not a tram-train.


----------



## RuiG21 (Aug 4, 2014)

Line D - Jardim do Morro Station (Luiz I bridge on the background)


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*NEWS*




> *Government admits repeat tender to grant the Metro do Porto and STCP*
> 
> 
> The Secretary of State advances which the Spanish consortium did not sign their contracts, "will have to be released new tender."
> ...


Source: http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/g...oncessao-do-metro-do-porto-e-stcp_224752.html


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*NEWS*




> *Catalan outside the SCTP / Metro do Porto for infringement*
> 
> 
> The Ministry of Economy has confirmed the exclusion of the Spanish consortium TMB / Moventis for not having delivered the bank guarantee.
> ...


Source: http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/catalaes-fora-da-sctpmetro-do-porto-por-incumprimento_226367.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/porto-operating-contract-retendered.html
> 
> *Porto operating contract retendered*
> 01 Sep 2015
> ...


----------



## 82em (Aug 19, 2015)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:
> *Porto operating contract retendered*
> (...)


While I have no source in english (yet), Transdev won that tender. They had also won the tender to build, operate and maintain the original network, back in 1997.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line A, B, C, E, & F*

1-Francos Station
MdP 029 Porto (PT) 6 september 2015 by Superbock, no Flickr

2-Carolina Michaelis area
Between Carolina Michaelis and Rua Paula Vicente by Ernst Kers, no Flickr

3-Trindade Station (Level 0)
Oporto - Bombardier, Flexity Swift, MP129, Line Bx, Trindade (Oporto) by FLJ | Public Transport and Aviation Photography, no Flickr

4-Ramalde area
Oporto - Bombardier, Flexity Swift, MP112, Line C, Ramalde (Oporto) by FLJ | Public Transport and Aviation Photography, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line B*

1-Varziela area
MdP 1xx Varziela (PT) 6 september 2015 by Superbock, no Flickr

2-Póvoa de Varzim area
MdP 128 Póvoa de Varzim (PT) 6 september 2015 by Superbock, no Flickr

3-Modivas Sul Station
MdP 103 Modivas (PT) 6 september 2015 by Superbock, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line C*

1-Castêlo da Maia Station
MdP 117 Maia (PT) 6 september 2015 by Superbock, no Flickr

2-Zona Industrial area (viaduct over the A41)
MdP 108 Maia (PT) 6 september 2015 by Superbock, no Flickr

3-Custió area
MdP 121 Custió (PT) 6 september 2015 by Superbock, no Flickr

4-ISMAI area (actual terminus)
Métros de Porto (Portugal) by Alain GAVILLET, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line D*

1-D. Luis Bridge
Métros de Porto (Portugal) by Alain GAVILLET, no Flickr

2-Jardim do Morro Station
Métros de Porto (Portugal) by Alain GAVILLET, no Flickr

3-Hospital de São João Station
MdP 022 Porto (PT) 6 september 2015 by Superbock, no Flickr

4-Jardim do Morro Station
Oporto - Bombardier, Eurotram, MP061, line D, Avenida República (Oporto) by FLJ | Public Transport and Aviation Photography, no Flickr

5-D. Luis Bridge
Oporto - Bombardier, Eurotram, MP029, Line D, Pont Luís I (Oporto) by FLJ | Public Transport and Aviation Photography, no Flickr

6-D. Luis Bridge
Oporto - Bombardier, Eurotram, MP006, out of service, Pont Luís I (Oporto) by FLJ | Public Transport and Aviation Photography, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line E*

1-Airport Station
Oporto - Bombardier, Eurotram, interior by FLJ | Public Transport and Aviation Photography, no Flickr

2-Airport Station
Oporto - Bombardier, Eurotram, MP055, line E, Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro (Oporto) by FLJ | Public Transport and Aviation Photography, no Flickr

3-Airport area
Aeroporto by Ernst Kers, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*J Tunnel *[service tunnel] *& Line D - Trindade Station Level -1*










Source: http://www.nse.pt/projectos.php?id=45&area=OT


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*1-Line D - D. João II Station*








Source: http://porto24.pt/autarquicas2013/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/FA_Porto24-16.jpg

*2-Line F - Fânzeres Station*








Source: http://www.conexaolusofona.org/metro-do-porto-vai-passar-a-funcionar-24-horas-ao-fim-de-semana/

*3-Line C - Parque Maia Station*









*4-Line C - Parque Maia Station*









*5-Line C - Parque Maia Station*









*6-Line C - Parque Maia Station*








Source: http://www.visitmaia.pt/pages/14/?geo_article_id=496

*7-Line D - Santo Ovídio Station*








Source: https://www.google.pt/search?q=metr...IjzrtrLyAIVhNUaCh2Vrgy0#imgrc=WJEJCjHgsq3T1M:


----------



## Eiropro (May 18, 2013)

Do you have videos from drivers cab? Preferably full line  I was in Porto, very nice city. Had no opportunity to ride this exotic LRT.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Little remark from Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/urban-rail-news-in-brief-december-2015.html
> 
> Transdev and National Express’ Spanish business ALSA have been selected as preferred bidder to operate trams and buses in Porto from the first quarter of 2016


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...awards-lrv-overhaul-contract.html?channel=526
> 
> *Metro do Porto awards LRV overhaul contract*
> Wednesday, February 10, 2016
> ...


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Eiropro said:


> Do you have videos from drivers cab? Preferably full line  I was in Porto, very nice city. Had no opportunity to ride this exotic LRT.



*Line B – Between Bollhão & Póvoa de Varzim*






*Line D - From São Bento to Combatentes Station*






*Bolhão to Campo 24 de Agosto Station*


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line F - Contumil Station*









Rui Oliveira/Global Imagens
Source: http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=5093924


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...to-maintain-porto-metro-lrvs.html?channel=529
> 
> *EMEF to maintain Porto metro LRVs*
> Thursday, April 14, 2016
> ...


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

According to a portuguese forumer, this will be the expansion for the Porto Subway/Light Rail:





marcoaraujo said:


> *Till 2020:*
> 
> Expansion of the *YELLOW LINE* south » Santo Ovídio-Laborim-Hospital-Vila D'Este [3.5 km | 80 M€]
> 
> ...




There is no official confirmation neither from the portuguese goverment or from the Porto Subway administration.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ew/metro-do-porto-covers-operating-costs.html
> 
> *Metro do Porto covers operating costs*
> 31 May 2016
> ...


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line D - D. Luis Bridge -- June of 2016*

Source: pai nosso


----------



## Taner07 (Oct 21, 2012)

İ read that the government has reserved money for the metro.
Will the boavista line be built with this money ?


----------



## RuiG21 (Aug 4, 2014)

We don't know yet, but probably it won't be built because it's too expensive. The money reserved by government isn't enough. Instead we think the extension of Line D to Vila D'Este (in the suburbs hno will be built as well as a small extension of Line F to Carvalha avenue (also in the suburbs) in Gondomar.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line A - Cab Ride*



Hugoferreiraleite said:


>


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line F - Cab Ride*



Hugoferreiraleite said:


>


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Graphics made by a portuguese forumer based on the official numbers of 2015 for Porto Subway/Light Rail




Hugoferreiraleite said:


> *Coverage Rate of 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway vehicle with the city newest brand:*



Andre_Filipe said:


>


Photo by Andre Filipe


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway vehicle with the Gaia`s city newest brand:*




sima0 said:


> *Santo Ovídio Station *


Photos by sima0


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway*


*New expansion announce today by the portuguese government:*


*Line D (yellow):* it would go south 3,2 Km, it woul have 3 new stations, 1 underground, 1 viaduct with 600m and 1 tunnel with 800m. Between Hosp. Santos Silva Station and Vila D`Este Station a vehicle depot will be built.
Cost: 106M€













*Line G (pink):* it will have an extension of 2,7 Km all underground and with 4 new station, São Bento II, Hospital Santo António, Galiza and Casa da Música II. The stations São Bento II and Casa da Música II will have pedestrian tunnels connecting with the others stations.
Cost: 181 M€












*Construction: 2019 to 2021*

Coverage rate estimated of this expansion near the 100%.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway / Light Rail*


*Line B - Modivas Norte Station (U/C)* 




J.Silva said:


> Nova estação de Modivas Norte (Nassica)



*P.S.:* This station will be built till the end od 2017 and the objective is to serve the Nassica Outlet (Shopping Center) that has a lot of demand.

Cost: 1,2M€


----------



## Tigeleiro (Oct 16, 2013)

pai nosso said:


> *Porto Subway / Light Rail*
> 
> 
> *Line B - Modivas Norte Station (U/C)*
> ...


How log will it take to go from Campanhã to this Outlet?


----------



## RuiG21 (Aug 4, 2014)

About 40 minutes. http://www.metrodoporto.pt/uploads/document/file/333/Hora_rios_de_Inverno_2016-17_Metro_do_Porto_lw.pdf


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*STCP* [Porto Buses]


1 Electric Vehicle being tested by STCP at the moment


51-51-HT... said:


> image free hosting



It seems that STCP want to buy on the next year 15 Electric buses and 282 Natural Gas buses.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway/Light Rail*


*Line D [Yellow] - Expansion Santo Ovídio » Vila D`Este *


1-


2-


3-


4-


5-


6-


7-


8-


9-


10-


11-

Source: http://www.metrodoporto.pt/uploads/writer_file/document/312/StOvidio_Vilad_Este_20170215_FINAL.pdf


- Frequency: 12 double vehicles each hour on both directions

- Maximum speed on full track: 80 km/h 

- Segregated segments: 50 km/h 

- Time of travel: Santo Ovídio – Vila d’Este » 6 min

- Time of travel: Hospital S. João – Vila d’Este » 33 min (27 + 6)

- *Cost : 106 M€

- Period of Construction: (Jan/19 – Jan/21 ) » 24 months*


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway/Light Rail*


*Line G [Pink] – Casa da Música » São Bento*


1-


2-


3-


4-


5-


6-


7-


8-


9-


10-


11-

Fonte: http://www.metrodoporto.pt/uploads/...RCULAR__CASA_DA_MUSICA_-_SAO_BENTO___002_.pdf


- 2,7 Km of underground extension 

- 4 underground stations (Boavista/Casa da Música, Galiza, Hospital Santo António, Liberdade/S. Bento)

- Frequency: 12 double vehicles by hour and direction (early stage) & 24 vehicles (later stage)

- Maximum velocity: 80 km/h

*- Cost: 180M€

- Construction deadline: (Jan/19 – Jun/21) 30 Months*


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ It's great to see that there will be a track connection at Casa da Música between line G and the other lines.

Will it be possible to establish direct services to São Bento from Matosinhos, Póvoa de Varzim, Maia or the Airport using that connection? Or will it be just a technical connection like the existing one at Trinidade between line D and the rest of the network?


----------



## RuiG21 (Aug 4, 2014)

arctic_carlos said:


> ^^ It's great to see that there will be a track connection at Casa da Música between line G and the other lines.
> 
> Will it be possible to establish direct services to São Bento from Matosinhos, Póvoa de Varzim, Maia or the Airport using that connection? Or will it be just a technical connection like the existing one at Trinidade between line D and the rest of the network?


It will be a technical connection like the one at Trindade! The services will all be Casa da Música - São Bento.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway/Light Rail*


*Line B – Vila do Conde Area* 

1-


2-Santa Clara Station


3-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway/Light Rail*


*Line F – July of 2017*

*Between Campainha & Levada*

1-


2-


3-


4-


5-


6-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

7-


8-


9-


10-


11-


12-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

13-


14-


15-


16-


17-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Metro/Light Rail*


*Line B - New Modivas Station (near a high demand shopping center)*




Semog1994 said:


> Photos taken from the Metro do Porto facebook


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line D - Between I.P.O. Station and Pólo Universitário Station -- January of 2018*

1-


2-


3-


4-


5-


6-


7-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## dkzg (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi.
I was in Porto in October 2016. It's beautiful city, but i have a question. It's normal that night buses arrive and departure from stops 6-8 minutes before schedule time?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

https://www.railjournal.com/index.p...act-awarded-for-porto-line-g.html?channel=000

*Design contract awarded for Porto metro Line G*
April 18, 2018










_METRO do Porto has awarded Spanish engineering company Sener a contract to carry out detailed design for the Portuguese city’s 2.8km Line G (Pink Line)_

The four-station line will run underground from Praça da Liberdade near São Bento main line station to Casa da Música via Plaza de Galicia and Hospital de Santo António.

Sener says the design of the station at Praça da Liberdade will be a significant challenge due to its location in the city centre, which is a UNESCO World Heritage Site

...


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*Adventuring in the Metrô do Porto*



kebabman said:


> I was in Porto at 16-17-18th of September.
> I managed to capture a free rider on back of metro!
> I thought he was showing of his mates first ,then metro has moved he had no intention of getting off,I pointed my camera,he posed for me as well.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have courage to make daring things as these ones.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway/Light Rail*

Environmental Impact Study of the new *Pink Line Casa da Música » S. Bento*



1-


2-São Bento Station


3-Galiza Station


4-Boavista Roundabout area


5-Casa da Música Station (and prepare for the future 2nd line of Gaia)


6-Carregal Garden area (near the Hospital of Santo António)


7-Technical line for the future Campo Alegre Line


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway/Light Rail*


*Line D (yellow) - Extension Saonto Ovídio Vila D`Este*


Environmental Impact Study - TECHNICAL REPORT (619 pages)


Environmental Impact Study - NON-TECHNICAL SUMMARY (60 pages)





1-Manuel Leão Station (underground)


2-Hosp. Santos Silva Station


3-


4-Actual Extension VS 2nd. Gaia Line (proposal of 2008)


5-


6-


7-


8-


9-


10-


11-Viaduct over the A1 exit


12-Viaduct over the A1 exit


13-Viaduct over the A1 exit


14-Viaduct over the A1 exit

Source: Environmental Impact Study


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*STCP Buses*


*Line 500 -- December of 2018]

Man Lion`s City DD*

Source: painosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway/Light Rail*




> *CRRC wins tender to supply rolling stock to Metro do Porto*
> 
> 
> Chinese manufacturer CRRC was chosen, in the preliminary report, to supply 18 new vehicles to the Porto Metro, ahead of Škoda Transportation and Siemens Mobility. According to Jornal de Notícias, the public tender process will follow the legal procedures, namely the prior hearing, in which the competitors may also submit complaints to the results.
> ...


Source: http://www.transportesemrevista.com/Default.aspx?tabid=210&language=pt-PT&id=59764


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Line F (Orange) -- August of 2019*


1-Fânzeres Station at the bottom


2-


3-Venda Nova Station


4-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway/Light Rail*


*Line A – September of 2019*


*Matosinhos*

1- R. Brito Capelo


2-


3-


4-


5-


6-



*Porto *

7-Trindade Station (Line A, B, C, D, E & F)

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Subway/Light Rail*


*Line F (Orange) - September of 2019*


1-Baguim Station


2-


3-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*STCP Buses*


*Cordoaria Terminal - September of 2019*



Source: pai nosso


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

Walking in Estádio do Dragão station. Audio in Portuguese.






Heroísmo station.






Campanhã station.






[]s


----------



## pafa (Aug 27, 2020)

The design of the third generation of Metro do Porto vehicles has already been drawn up. CRRC Tram








Metro do Porto / Um Sorriso Chamado Metro


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Few of my photos from recent visit in Porto:

P1010945 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010948 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010952 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010982 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1020005 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1020008 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1020032 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1020376 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1030093 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Two shots on the old trams 

P1020169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1020385 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

pafa said:


> The design of the third generation of Metro do Porto vehicles has already been drawn up. CRRC Tram
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First chinese tram rolling stock sold in Europe, I think ??


----------



## pafa (Aug 27, 2020)

^If not, one of the first, for sure


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

It's similar to Siemens Avenio 😮 So strange !? 🤔



https://www.vector-templates.com/modules/templates/preview/14375-mid-wm.jpg


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Light Rail*


Line D - Hosp. São João Station »» Renewing the erminal of the line


Andre_Filipe said:


> Fotos rápidas com o telefone



Line G - Future Galiza Station



Quattro4 said:


>


----------



## edlorenz (Apr 18, 2011)

*Porto Light Rail - Lines 🟣E & 🔴B
Trindade Station*
December 2021


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Porto Light Rail/Subway

Line D (Yellow) :

Manuel Leão Station









Near Vila D`Este










Line G (Pink):

São Bento II/Praça da Liiberdade Station









Hospital Santo António Station









Galiza Station









Casa da Música II Station










Source: Obra nas linhas Rosa e Amarela viram Porto e Gaia do avesso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Porto Light Rail/Subway

Line D (Yellow)

At V. N. de Gaia between the Station of Santo Oívio e Hospital Santos Silva



André Oliveira said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/811974896/posts/10160511721299897
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Porto Light Rail/Subway

Line D (Yellow)

Reconstruction of the Hospital de São João Terminal









Source: Novas lojas Andante no Porto prontas em maio









Source: Estação Hospital São João reabre a 28 de Janeiro


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Porto Light Rail/Subway

Line D (Yellow)

Santo Ovídio extension south


edlorenz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496062211013234692


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Porto Light Rail/Subway

Line G (Pink)

Galiza Station


edlorenz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495699823269318660


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Where can I find maps of the extensions under construction? I was trying to google something but it is not easy to find.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

geogregor said:


> Where can I find maps of the extensions under construction? I was trying to google something but it is not easy to find.


You have these 2 maps with subtitles in portuguese:




















For more detailed maps of the new lines, you can see the post #881 and #894 (Page 45) of this topic.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Are there any plans to extend line G in the future? It seems very short, with just 4 stations (2 of them already existing).


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

arctic_carlos said:


> Are there any plans to extend line G in the future? It seems very short, with just 4 stations (2 of them already existing).



The medium term logic seems to be to make a circle line.

For the time being, there is no official information, there are only demand studies, but that seems to be the intention.

From what is known so far is the possibility of the line going to the area of Hospital de São João /Universities and then or going to a 2nd line to Gondomar or close the circle line towards Campanhã. [Line 5 on the map below]











One of the fundamental intentions of this beginning of the Line G is to remove passengers from the common trunk of the lines between Casa da Música and Bolhão.


The next line to be built is the 2nd. Gaia line until 2026, which includes a new bridge over the Douro River.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Porto Light Rail/Subway

Line D (Yellow)

Santo Ovídio extension south 



edlorenz said:


> Manuel Leão
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498242825367949313


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Porto Light Rail/Subway


Line D (Yellow)

Refurbishment of the North Terminus of the Yellow Line / Hospital de São João Station. 




Blindmoog said:


> Hospital S. João:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CanMYHlokYW/


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Porto Light Rail/Subway 


Rubi Line 


Edgar Cardoso, Arenas and NOARQ will design the new Douro bridge 












The seventh crossing between Porto and Gaia is exclusive to Metro and starts in 2023 

The final report of the jury of the public tender for the design of the new bridge over the River Douro proposed to the administration of Metro do Porto the award of the project to the consortium formed by Prof. Edgar Cardoso - Engenharia e Laboratório de Estruturas, Lda, by Arenas & Asociados, Ingenería De Diseño SLP and by No Arquitectos, Lda. The contract for the development of the project will be signed in the next few days, representing an investment of 1 million and 120 thousand euros.

The proposal of the winning consortium consists, in short, of the concept of a bridge with a gantry with inclined struts, supported entirely in concrete and with a longitudinal profile at a height slightly higher than the Arrábida Bridge, so as not to constitute a visual obstacle. 

The bridge to be developed will link Campo Alegre, in Porto, to Candal, in Vila Nova de Gaia, being an obligatory part of a new Metro line *- the Ruby Line -* which will connect the Casa da Música and Santo Ovídeo stations. Both the future bridge and the new line are fully funded by funds registered in the PRR (Recovery and Resilience Plan) and will be built and in operation by the end of 2025. 

This will be the seventh crossing between Porto and Vila Nova de Gaia, and construction is expected to begin in the first half of next year. The green mobility brand is another relevant decision that has already been acquired: the bridge deck is exclusively reserved for the Metro, pedestrians and bicycles. 

(...)

Source: Edgar Cardoso, Arenas e NOARQ vão desenhar a nova ponte do Douro 












Nova ponte entre o Porto e Gaia começa a ser construída em 2023


A nova ponte vai servir a nova linha de metro, mas poderá ser atravessada a pé e de bicicleta. Vai ligar o Campo Alegre, no Porto, ao Candal, em Vila Nova de Gaia.



www.timeout.pt


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Porto Light Rail/Subway


Updates:

Line D (Yellow)


End of the tunnel between Manuel Leão Station & Hospital Santos Silva Station


Blindmoog said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CcFqhD6AI_2/



Santo Ovídio Viaduct


edlorenz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513472533953138690



Manuel Leão Station


Andre_Filipe said:


> fonte


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Porto Light Rail/Subway 


Some phots & videos with updates of the construction of the Line F & D:




edlorenz said:


> *Vila d'Este*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518887403347660802





desanipt said:


> View attachment 3180462
> 
> View attachment 3180461
> 
> Hospital de Santo António





edlorenz said:


> *Praça da Galiza*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523950986393436161





edlorenz said:


> *Santo António / Jardim do Carregal*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526502791275024384





edlorenz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526978425570750465


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*NEWS


22 more vehicles to Porto At Metro do Porto*

22 new light vehicles will be needed, four more than initially planned by the company's president, Tiago Braga. 

There is also the option to buy 10 additional vehicles. The new compositions should arrive by the end of 2025 and will serve for the network expansion project, which provides for five new lines and the extension of the future circular line (construction of the Casa da Música-Asprela section). 

The public tender for this acquisition should begin in the last quarter of this year. Also in the last three months of this year, the first of the 18 new vehicles that the carrier bought from the Chinese CRRC should arrive.

Source (in portuguese): Metros de Lisboa e do Porto precisam de 46 comboios para expansão da rede


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Light Rail/Subway 


Line D - Santo Ovídio » Vila D`Este Expansion*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539171273443528705


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Porto by Daniel Wang, on Flickr


----------



## pafa (Aug 27, 2020)

exterior of new vehicles
























PRIMEIRA COMPOSIÇÃO PARA O METRO DO PORTO, ORIUNDA DA CHINA, ESTÁ CONCLUÍDA


Composição virá para Portugal após um período de testes




www.ogaiense.pt


----------



## pafa (Aug 27, 2020)

more pics, now from inside












































































































As novas composições do Metro do Porto encomendadas à China (jn.pt)


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Light Rail/Subway 


Line D - Santo Ovídio » Vila D`Este Expansion* (U/C)



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559465272544747520


__
http://instagr.am/p/ChmXvO9jveg/

Mais duas do instagram




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564550488544223232


----------



## Fortyfiver (Oct 15, 2004)

pafa said:


> more pics, now from inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the Brazilian word "trem" now replacing ""comboio" in Portugal? See post #947, photo #4.


----------



## Nighto (Feb 12, 2009)

Probably the factory had such messages recorded for Brazilian customers and mistakenly chosen it for the pictures. Naturally those messages can and will be set by the Portuguese operator in pt-pt when receiving the vehicles.

[]s


----------



## Fortyfiver (Oct 15, 2004)

Nighto said:


> Probably the factory had such messages recorded for Brazilian customers and mistakenly chosen it for the pictures. Naturally those messages can and will be set by the Portuguese operator in pt-pt when receiving the vehicles.
> 
> []s


Thanks!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Light Rail/Subway 


Line G (Rubi) - Galiza Station* (U/C)


1-









2-









3-









4-









5-









6-








Source: Nas entranhas da Praça da Galiza prepara-se um novo paradigma do transporte na cidade


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Light Rail/Subway 


Line D - Manuel Leão Station *(U/C)




























fonte[Source]


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*NEWS


Porto Subway/Light Rail


Line H (Rubi Line) *-- Casa da Música » Santo Ovídio


» 6,8 Km & 8 Stations;

» 34 Months to build;

» Opening: 2026

» 323 M€


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Light Rail/Subway*


The first two trains for Porto Subway are already being shipped from China to Portugal:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Metro/Light Rail

Line D - Santo Ovídio » Vila D`Este [U/C]*



edlorenz said:


> Novo tuíte sobre a montagem do viaduto
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585300742948425729





André Oliveira said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585571723348525057


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto Metro/Light Rail

Line G - São Bento » Casa da Música [U/C]*

Casa da Música Station


pedrodosrc said:


> Construção da estação Casa da Música ll. Já é possível ver o avanço da estação da linha rosa


----------



## isicman (Nov 8, 2009)

Construction in front of Igreja do carmo


----------

